# Calgary Alberta Gamers



## Lex Talionis (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey guys.

Having moved from the frontier of New Brunswick about a year ago, I find myself living in Calgary!

I have found a couple old schoolmates out here (Is anyone that lives in Calgary actually born here  ). and have also found a couple other players through various means, but would like to meet others in the area that are into 3e!

My problem is that I seem to be in the situation where I have to run the game.  Not that I mind it most times, but I have yet to really PLAY 3E since it has come out.

I am looking either for a Game that needs a player, or a DM that needs a group.

Thanks

Darren.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 19, 2003)

Still looking for a group?

I am too... my regular one doesn't play enough for me to get my fix.


----------



## Lex Talionis (Jan 19, 2003)

Well if you are interested in playing (or even running a game would be even better!) I'm sure I could find room for another one.

Right now I am DMing the group, but I would love to play as well.

Currently the Center Street Dungeon consists of 6 people. The response between Enworld and DnDmeetup has been spectacular for finding people looking for a game!

Usually 5 Players and a DM is enough, but I have no problem making room for interested members.  The Basement where we play has plenty of room, and I hate to turn away players

We Play up in Calgary North on Center St if Location is relevant. We usually play Saturday Evenings.


If you have any other questions you can mail me off forum at darren.bezzant@shaw.ca


----------



## Mare (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure if this thread is still active or if there are still Calgary and Area players on the forum still. I found this via Google one day and figured I would check it out.

But looking to meet some people who play D&D/GURPS in the general vicinity. 

I personally have learned to Preffer playing/GMing GURPS (Fav: Fantasy/Sci-Fi mix) over D&D (2nd ed.) I never really got a hang of D&D 4th, so I'm a bit of a newb when it comes to that. 

If on the slim chance this thread is still active and people still lurking I can only hope my e-mail decides to tell me about replys or the such?

-- Mare --


----------



## Kane Solamon (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.meetup.com/Alberta-RIFTS-Alliance/events/220598505/


----------

